# Park Lane Hobbies



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

Friday night race seemed to be really loose.Maybe it was the certain liquids in my coffee, but it seemed really loose and happening at Park Lane hobbies friday night.I got nowhere as far as racing goes, but the help and attention to details on classes and cars really got my head straight.If I ruffled any feathers on that previous post I apologize,Friday was just a clean fun race night. 
Thanks to Joann and all the brotherhood at Park Lane Hobbies
Bart(crosley)
PS I owe you some Kaluha Joann


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree,another great nite of racin at parklane 12 racers and some real close tjet racin.If you are in the area you really need to stop by and race,always plenty of loaner cars ,last night I got beat by one of my loaners!


----------

